# some of my wraps



## -=Desperado=-

here are a few ive done over the years.the few that i bothered to photograph.most of the tightest ones ive built i never photographed




























these are silver threads in between each layer of green.this wrap took 8 hours


----------



## JoeZ

3,4 and 5 are pretty bad ass.


----------



## user6993

Dang Will Those are some good looking wraps!! How are you coming along with the deep drop rods? Looking for ward to seeing some more of your work. Gene


----------



## littlezac

:sleeping


----------



## Just One Fish

thoes are really cool. I dont suppose there is any money in custome rods.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *littlezac (12/5/2009)*:sleeping


+1


----------



## Splittine

Cool Redfish in the second picture.


----------



## whome

> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*Cool Redfish in the second picture.


cobia, redfish, they're all the same:banghead


----------



## Garbo

> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*Cool Redfish in the second picture.


*Stupid. That's a White Trout. *


----------



## Splittine

> *Water Hazard (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*Cool Redfish in the second picture.
> 
> 
> 
> cobia, redfish, they're all the same:banghead
Click to expand...



Oh looks like a Redfish, figured will was building some inshore stuff.


----------



## Garbo

> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Hazard (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*Cool Redfish in the second picture.
> 
> 
> 
> cobia, redfish, they're all the same:banghead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh looks like a Redfish, figured will was building some inshore stuff.
Click to expand...

*Didn't you know that if you weave a certain fish into the butt section of a rod that it performs at a higher level for that species.......come on, Wake up Man.. *


----------



## Splittine

> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*Cool Redfish in the second picture.
> 
> 
> 
> *Stupid. That's a White Trout. *
Click to expand...

Ain't my face red.


----------



## Garbo

> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*Cool Redfish in the second picture.
> 
> 
> 
> *Stupid. That's a White Trout. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ain't my face red.
Click to expand...

*That's from climbing the wrong tree and having to face the sun. Did you see anything? *


----------



## Splittine

No, didnt go. Stayed at home so I didnt miss this game. Planning on going in the A.M., suppose to be pretty cold up there, I think 20 degrees.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Hazard (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*Cool Redfish in the second picture.
> 
> 
> 
> cobia, redfish, they're all the same:banghead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh looks like a Redfish, figured will was building some inshore stuff.
Click to expand...

your humor never misses a beat.Here is the redfish i modeled from.you would not even begin to comprehend 1 /10th of the thought that went into the design and numbering system to pull that off


----------



## whome

> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*No, didnt go. Stayed at home so I didnt miss this game. Planning on going in the A.M., suppose to be pretty cold up there, I think 20 degrees.


Do you have a big buck sewn into the butt of your rifle?


----------



## Splittine

> *Water Hazard (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*No, didnt go. Stayed at home so I didnt miss this game. Planning on going in the A.M., suppose to be pretty cold up there, I think 20 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a big buck sewn into the butt of your rifle?
Click to expand...

No, might need to get that done before the rut.


----------



## Garbo

> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*No, didnt go. Stayed at home so I didnt miss this game. Planning on going in the A.M., suppose to be pretty cold up there, I think 20 degrees.


*You want to go in the morning? I haven't looked at the weather, but as cool as it was today it's got to be decent.......*


----------



## Garbo

> *Water Hazard (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*No, didnt go. Stayed at home so I didnt miss this game. Planning on going in the A.M., suppose to be pretty cold up there, I think 20 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a big buck sewn into the butt of your rifle?
Click to expand...



*Does the caliberof the Riflematter? *


----------



## Splittine

> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*No, didnt go. Stayed at home so I didnt miss this game. Planning on going in the A.M., suppose to be pretty cold up there, I think 20 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> *You want to go in the morning? I haven't looked at the weather, but as cool as it was today it's got to be decent.......*
Click to expand...

Wanna go to camp in the morning, we are suppose to have a full house up there since no one hunted today. Jason was wanting to go but I think we will have to many people in the woods. He is getting good video right now of a nice 9 and 10 point on a plot he is sitting on this afternoon.


----------



## Garbo

> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*No, didnt go. Stayed at home so I didnt miss this game. Planning on going in the A.M., suppose to be pretty cold up there, I think 20 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> *You want to go in the morning? I haven't looked at the weather, but as cool as it was today it's got to be decent.......*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanna go to camp in the morning, we are suppose to have a full house up there since no one hunted today. Jason was wanting to go but I think we will have to many people in the woods. He is getting good video right now of a nice 9 and 10 point on a plot he is sitting on this afternoon.
Click to expand...

*I heard about the video. Could have been smoke.......*


----------



## Team Bloody Waters

Nice!


----------



## whome

> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Hazard (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*No, didnt go. Stayed at home so I didnt miss this game. Planning on going in the A.M., suppose to be pretty cold up there, I think 20 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a big buck sewn into the butt of your rifle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Does the caliberof the Riflematter? *
Click to expand...

I don't think so, I had the airbrush guy at walmart design me a 10 point on my 30-30


----------



## Garbo

> *Team Bloody Waters (12/5/2009)*Nice!


*Have you already seen Jason's Video? *


----------



## Garbo

> *Water Hazard (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Hazard (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*No, didnt go. Stayed at home so I didnt miss this game. Planning on going in the A.M., suppose to be pretty cold up there, I think 20 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a big buck sewn into the butt of your rifle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Does the caliberof the Riflematter? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so, I had the airbrush guy at walmart design me a 10 point on my 30-30
Click to expand...

*Did or Doesit Work? *


----------



## Splittine

> *Water Hazard (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Hazard (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*No, didnt go. Stayed at home so I didnt miss this game. Planning on going in the A.M., suppose to be pretty cold up there, I think 20 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a big buck sewn into the butt of your rifle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Does the caliberof the Riflematter? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so, I had the airbrush guy at walmart design me a 10 point on my 30-30
Click to expand...

Thats pretty sweet. I need to look into that, I dont think my Wal Mart has an airbrush section, maybe need to make a trip to Blue Angel store.


----------



## whome

> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Hazard (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Hazard (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*No, didnt go. Stayed at home so I didnt miss this game. Planning on going in the A.M., suppose to be pretty cold up there, I think 20 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a big buck sewn into the butt of your rifle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Does the caliberof the Riflematter? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so, I had the airbrush guy at walmart design me a 10 point on my 30-30
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Did or Doesit Work? *
Click to expand...



It only works when i leave the top two buttons on my shirt open and wear my earring....


----------



## Splittine

> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Hazard (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Hazard (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*No, didnt go. Stayed at home so I didnt miss this game. Planning on going in the A.M., suppose to be pretty cold up there, I think 20 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a big buck sewn into the butt of your rifle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Does the caliberof the Riflematter? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so, I had the airbrush guy at walmart design me a 10 point on my 30-30
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Did or Doesit Work? *
Click to expand...

It might but it would have to be 2 bucks on Jon's gun for good luck.


----------



## Splittine

> *Water Hazard (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Hazard (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Hazard (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*No, didnt go. Stayed at home so I didnt miss this game. Planning on going in the A.M., suppose to be pretty cold up there, I think 20 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a big buck sewn into the butt of your rifle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Does the caliberof the Riflematter? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so, I had the airbrush guy at walmart design me a 10 point on my 30-30
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Did or Doesit Work? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It only works when i leave the top two buttons on my shirt open and wear my earring....
Click to expand...

When your sporting your Mr. T starter kit.


----------



## Garbo

> *Water Hazard (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Hazard (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Hazard (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*No, didnt go. Stayed at home so I didnt miss this game. Planning on going in the A.M., suppose to be pretty cold up there, I think 20 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a big buck sewn into the butt of your rifle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Does the caliberof the Riflematter? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so, I had the airbrush guy at walmart design me a 10 point on my 30-30
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Did or Doesit Work? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It only works when i leave the top two buttons on my shirt open and wear my earring....
Click to expand...

*Dang. My ears or ear don't havehole in it......*


----------



## Garbo

What Caliber seems to match your Wrap Best?


----------



## whome

> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Hazard (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Hazard (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Hazard (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*No, didnt go. Stayed at home so I didnt miss this game. Planning on going in the A.M., suppose to be pretty cold up there, I think 20 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a big buck sewn into the butt of your rifle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Does the caliberof the Riflematter? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so, I had the airbrush guy at walmart design me a 10 point on my 30-30
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Did or Doesit Work? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It only works when i leave the top two buttons on my shirt open and wear my earring....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Dang. My ears or ear don't havehole in it......*
Click to expand...

dang


----------



## Garbo

> *Water Hazard (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Hazard (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Hazard (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Hazard (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*No, didnt go. Stayed at home so I didnt miss this game. Planning on going in the A.M., suppose to be pretty cold up there, I think 20 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a big buck sewn into the butt of your rifle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Does the caliberof the Riflematter? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so, I had the airbrush guy at walmart design me a 10 point on my 30-30
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Did or Doesit Work? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It only works when i leave the top two buttons on my shirt open and wear my earring....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Dang. My ears or ear don't havehole in it......*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dang
Click to expand...

*Dang, would be exactly Right. *


----------



## Splittine

> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*What Caliber seems to match your Wrap Best?


What do you think about 6.5 Creedmore?


----------



## Garbo

> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*What Caliber seems to match your Wrap Best?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about 6.5 Creedmore?
Click to expand...

*Love the round, but it's is a little large for Local Game. Any thing left to eat after you use it local?*


----------



## Splittine

> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*What Caliber seems to match your Wrap Best?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about 6.5 Creedmore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Love the round, but it's is a little large for Local Game. Any thing left to eat after you use it local?*
Click to expand...

What about for long range paper shooting?


----------



## Garbo

> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*What Caliber seems to match your Wrap Best?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about 6.5 Creedmore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Love the round, but it's is a little large for Local Game. Any thing left to eat after you use it local?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about for long range paper shooting?
Click to expand...

*Sounds Great, even Better I don't eat Paper..... What kind of optics you thinkin?*


----------



## Dylan

Are you guys on a date? This could be continued via text message..


----------



## whome

> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*What Caliber seems to match your Wrap Best?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about 6.5 Creedmore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Love the round, but it's is a little large for Local Game. Any thing left to eat after you use it local?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about for long range paper shooting?
Click to expand...

I have a problem keeping the gun powder lit on those rounds


----------



## -=Desperado=-

Like i said before.People who ACT like there holier than thou and never instigate or stir shit are some of the biggest ones that do it.I knew that dude had skelotons it was just a matter of time before he exposed his true colors.


----------



## Splittine

> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*What Caliber seems to match your Wrap Best?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about 6.5 Creedmore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Love the round, but it's is a little large for Local Game. Any thing left to eat after you use it local?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about for long range paper shooting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Sounds Great, even Better I don't eat Paper..... What kind of optics you thinkin?*
Click to expand...

Leupold http://www.leupold.com/tactical/products/scopes/

Or Night Force


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *Dylan (12/5/2009)*Are you guys on a date? This could be continued via text message..


They both know what there doing especially Garbo.I knew there was something about that dude.Always so respectful and preaching the gospel about good character and all this hoo hah BS and here is probably over there snickering and giggling like a school girl of all the subliminal under the table comments and derailing.


----------



## Garbo

I shoot a .270 and have never had a problem with Little Stuff......


----------



## whome

> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*What Caliber seems to match your Wrap Best?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about 6.5 Creedmore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Love the round, but it's is a little large for Local Game. Any thing left to eat after you use it local?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about for long range paper shooting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Sounds Great, even Better I don't eat Paper..... What kind of optics you thinkin?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leupold http://www.leupold.com/tactical/products/scopes/
> 
> Or Night Force
Click to expand...

I love leupold's, killed a lot of deer using those scopes:letsdrink


----------



## Splittine

> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*I Love a .270


They suck.


----------



## Garbo

> *Water Hazard (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*What Caliber seems to match your Wrap Best?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about 6.5 Creedmore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Love the round, but it's is a little large for Local Game. Any thing left to eat after you use it local?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about for long range paper shooting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Sounds Great, even Better I don't eat Paper..... What kind of optics you thinkin?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leupold http://www.leupold.com/tactical/products/scopes/
> 
> Or Night Force
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love leupold's, killed a lot of deer using those scopes:letsdrink
Click to expand...

*Do you Weave wrap your Scope too? *


----------



## Splittine

> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Hazard (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*What Caliber seems to match your Wrap Best?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about 6.5 Creedmore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Love the round, but it's is a little large for Local Game. Any thing left to eat after you use it local?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about for long range paper shooting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Sounds Great, even Better I don't eat Paper..... What kind of optics you thinkin?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leupold http://www.leupold.com/tactical/products/scopes/
> 
> Or Night Force
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love leupold's, killed a lot of deer using those scopes:letsdrink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Do you Weave wrap your Scope too? *
Click to expand...

Yeah, I got aSpike on mine.


----------



## whome

> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Hazard (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*What Caliber seems to match your Wrap Best?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about 6.5 Creedmore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Love the round, but it's is a little large for Local Game. Any thing left to eat after you use it local?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about for long range paper shooting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Sounds Great, even Better I don't eat Paper..... What kind of optics you thinkin?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leupold http://www.leupold.com/tactical/products/scopes/
> 
> Or Night Force
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love leupold's, killed a lot of deer using those scopes:letsdrink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Do you Weave wrap your Scope too? *
Click to expand...

airbrush


----------



## Garbo

:sleeping


----------



## konz

I have a rod wit one of those metal quick release ree seats........i think they are pretty sweet


----------



## -=Desperado=-

:sleeping


----------



## ironman172

WOW what a derail!!! :nonono

I know nothing about building rods but those wraps look great!! I think I would just flex coat the picture.... if I did it.....Nice job Will


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *ironman172 (12/7/2009)*WOW what a derail!!! :nonono
> 
> I know nothing about building rods but those wraps look great!! I think I would just flex coat the picture.... if I did it.....Nice job Will


What derail?You mean 6 pages of sarcasm and BS.Not from Garbf course he would not respond on a thread i made after he made a special thread for me to not PM him and stay off his threads.

I guess everyone has there own way of exposing there skeletons.


----------



## JoeZ

> *Water Hazard (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*What Caliber seems to match your Wrap Best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about 6.5 Creedmore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Love the round, but it's is a little large for Local Game. Any thing left to eat after you use it local?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What about for long range paper shooting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Sounds Great, even Better I don't eat Paper..... What kind of optics you thinkin?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Leupold http://www.leupold.com/tactical/products/scopes/
> 
> 
> 
> Or Night Force
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I love leupold's, killed a lot of deer using those scopes:letsdrink
Click to expand...



Did you just beat them with the scope or was it attached to a gun?

I don't gun hunt but I'd love to beat the shit out of something with a scope, that sounds great.


----------



## Splittine

> *JoeZ (12/7/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Hazard (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (12/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (12/5/2009)*What Caliber seems to match your Wrap Best?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about 6.5 Creedmore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Love the round, but it's is a little large for Local Game. Any thing left to eat after you use it local?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about for long range paper shooting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Sounds Great, even Better I don't eat Paper..... What kind of optics you thinkin?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leupold http://www.leupold.com/tactical/products/scopes/
> 
> Or Night Force
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love leupold's, killed a lot of deer using those scopes:letsdrink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you just beat them with the scope or was it attached to a gun?
> I don't gun hunt but I'd love to beat the shit out of something with a scope, that sounds great.
Click to expand...

Jon couldnt hit one with a bullet to save his life...he just drives down the road and throws the scope out the window at night and trys to hit them in the head.


----------



## wrightackle

That is some magnificent work. Back in the day I labored over some of those wraps. I never used a weaving tool like that. But my weaves were not nearly as complicated either. The Maltese Cross and Tartan plaid wraps were really neat.


----------



## floridaface

how much would you charge to do a simple gold diamond over black design. about 5 or 6 inches worth of rod to wrap and possible rewrapping my guides?


----------



## godeep

THESE LOOK GREAT IN YOUR OPINION WHAT IS THE PERFECT LING ROD


----------



## fishing with carl childers

really nice work,you should be really proud of those


----------



## FlyinEagle

Nice wraps. Are you using your own made weaving machine?


----------



## SamTHorn

That is some awesome work. Do you have an online store? Thanks for posting. 



~ Sam


----------



## TURTLE

*Can you make me a nice Jigging rod?*


----------



## -=Desperado=-

I dont build for profit anymore.Just for friends and family.However due to lack of work in my current industry i may pick it back up.I need to get a new machine.My last on finally blew up after 10 years of good service.If i decide to order a new one and start building again i will let you know.


----------



## jdhkingfisher

i love the spider inside the st john cross. you are pro


----------



## gulf coast rodworks

*new rod builds*

some new rod builds. some new k series rods in the works.


----------



## tljbabc

*wil*

wil are you back let me know


----------



## Boat-Dude

-=Desperado=- said:


> I dont build for profit anymore.Just for friends and family.However due to lack of work in my current industry i may pick it back up.I need to get a new machine.My last on finally blew up after 10 years of good service.If i decide to order a new one and start building again i will let you know.



More pictures please!!! You have skill dude. I just want to see more.


----------



## Tuan6074

I live in Fort Walton Beach and I'm looking to build around 6-8 for myself and when I finish I would like to build around 4 more for my brother. I will provide blanks, reel seat, corps, guide and tip just need someone to wrap it. If you interest in building it let me know. I have talk with Ernie and Ron but every one have they own way of building it. I would like to build it the way I want it. If interest call me at 407-491-6803. Thanks


----------

